# Gigabyte B550 Aurus Elite won't Post XMP Profile 1 with Patriot Viper 4 3400 RAM



## abracadabra1 (Jun 28, 2020)

Recently purchased and installed a Gigabyte B550 Aurus Elite and AMD Ryzen 5 3600. I used the existing components in my system to include (2) 8GB sticks of Patriot Viper 4 3400MHz RAM (PV416G340C6K). System runs fine at default 2133 setting and the motherboard properly detects the XMP Profile for 3400MHz, but it won't post when I select XMP Profile 1. Using manual overclock, I was able to get to 3000MHz at 16-18-18-36-1.

Update - System posting with manual overclock of 3333MHz @ 16-18-18-36-1. Not far off from rated overclock and timings. Suspect there's some incompatibility related to Ryzen 5, B550, and this RAM despite the QVL certification that won't allow for XMP profile to work.

The RAM is listed on the QVL for Gigabyte: https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/Memory/mb_memory_b550-aorus-elite_200520.pdf

Any thoughts or tips?

I contacted Gigabyte and their support thus far has been pretty useless.

Thanks!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 28, 2020)

abracadabra1 said:


> Recently purchased and installed a Gigabyte B550 Aurus Elite and AMD Ryzen 5 3600. I used the existing components in my system to include (2) 8GB sticks of Patriot Viper 4 3400MHz RAM (PV416G340C6K). System runs fine at default 2133 setting and the motherboard properly detects the XMP Profile for 3400MHz, but it won't post when I select XMP Profile 1. Using manual overclock, I was able to get to 3000MHz at 16-18-18-36-1.
> 
> Update - System posting with manual overclock of 3333MHz @ 16-18-18-36-1. Not far off from rated overclock and timings. Suspect there's some incompatibility related to Ryzen 5, B550, and this RAM despite the QVL certification that won't allow for XMP profile to work.
> 
> ...


Have you checked gigabyte site for a bios update, each new one tends to improve memory capabilities especially since a new agresaa 1.00.6 is out.
Also you say timings ending in 1, what's the 1, sounds wrong the number after 36 would normally be way way higher than 1.

Try leaving those last two on auto, the 36 and the  1, if it has the option up the memory training to 5-10 attempts instead of auto.
And make sure your Vram voltage is at 1.35-1.4 , higher volts, upto 1.4 could get it stable.


----------



## abracadabra1 (Jun 28, 2020)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Have you checked gigabyte site for a bios update, each new one tends to improve memory capabilities especially since a new agresaa 1.00.6 is out.
> Also you say timings ending in 1, what's the 1, sounds wrong the number after 36 would normally be way way higher than 1.
> 
> Try leaving those last two on auto, the 36 and the  1, if it has the option up the memory training to 5-10 attempts instead of auto.
> And make sure your Vram voltage is at 1.35-1.4 , higher volts, upto 1.4 could get it stable.


I did check for BIOS updates and found one that I installed. The description only indicated that it added support for the upcoming XT processors. It had no effect on the XMP profile. Currently running F2a bios.

Should have been more specific on the timings:
16 = Tcas
18 = Trcd
18 = Trp
36 = Tras
1 = Command Rate
68 = Trc

Voltage is currently set at 1.35 (and that's what's displayed when XMP Profile 1 is selected).


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Jun 28, 2020)

In my experience with Ryzen I found that it is difficult to get some RAM kits to work with the XMP out of the box...it is a known issue for lots of people. You can find a balanced config doing some manual OC with the  Ryzen DRAM Calculator...this is how I managed to get mine working on 3600mhz on 1.392v (also Patriot are not one of the best memory brands)


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 29, 2020)

abracadabra1 said:


> I did check for BIOS updates and found one that I installed. The description only indicated that it added support for the upcoming XT processors. It had no effect on the XMP profile. Currently running F2a bios.
> 
> Should have been more specific on the timings:
> 16 = Tcas
> ...


Try the other bits then, look for a memory training retest option and try the 36 and 68 on auto plus most?/more volts, you could also try upping the soc load level correction and or it's volts ,say 0.05 I set mine to hit about 1.1 when running at the moment.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jun 29, 2020)

Did you try using this?
Not sure B550 is supported yet though, but I guess the X570 settings should be similar enough.








						DRAM Calculator for Ryzen (v1.7.3) Download
					

DRAM Calculator for Ryzen helps with overclocking your memory on the AMD Ryzen platform.   It suggests stable memory timing sets optimized for your m




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Dunno what the Viper 3400MHz kits are like, but my 3600MHz kits run at 3800MHz just fine. Forget about XMP though, it doesn't work with my kits at least.
Also, some clock speeds seem to be funny with Ryzen, so it might be wort trying something like 3466MHz.


----------



## abracadabra1 (Jun 29, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Did you try using this?
> Not sure B550 is supported yet though, but I guess the X570 settings should be similar enough.
> 
> 
> ...


I'll give the DRAM Calculator and Thaiphoon Burner a shot this weekend.


----------



## heelruby (Jul 6, 2020)

Hey I'm having the exact same issue, but on an Asrock B550 Extreme4. My Patriot 3866 kit worked fine on xmp in my old X370 and B350 mobos with my 3300x but it just won't boot past 3200 mhz on b550


----------



## abracadabra1 (Jul 7, 2020)

heelruby said:


> Hey I'm having the exact same issue, but on an Asrock B550 Extreme4. My Patriot 3866 kit worked fine on xmp in my old X370 and B350 mobos with my 3300x but it just won't boot past 3200 mhz on b550


I've managed 3333MHz stable, but nothing more. I can boot up to 3600MHz, but it locks up pretty quickly.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 7, 2020)

Early UEFI lads, I bet AMD and the board makers have managed to screw something up again. Give it time, it took about five or six releases on X570 before it was anywhere near doing what it was supposed to do.


----------



## xman2007 (Jul 7, 2020)

You're not guaranteed to run xmp, as mentioned earlier in the thread download thaiphoon burner and ryzen dram calculator and set timings and clock manually, also see if there's an updated bios for your board as it may help improve memory stability


----------



## heelruby (Jul 7, 2020)

Actually received an answer from Asrock's customer support and basically they're saying the memory controller on my cpu can't handle xmp and ram overclocking, which is total bs since it worked fine on way older mobos that weren't even supposed to support Zen 2. But yea I'm guessing it'll be like every time a new amd chipset releases, we'll have to wait a bit for new bioses that'll enable better support for xmp...


----------



## xman2007 (Jul 7, 2020)

heelruby said:


> Actually received an answer from Asrock's customer support and basically they're saying the memory controller on my cpu can't handle xmp and ram overclocking, which is total bs since it worked fine on way older mobos that weren't even supposed to support Zen 2. But yea I'm guessing it'll be like every time a new amd chipset releases, we'll have to wait a bit for new bioses that'll enable better support for xmp...


Technically they're correct as the official memory speed for the 3300x is 3200mhz, also you're comparing completely different motherboard's and bios revisions, chipset, there's no guarantee you'd reach the same speed regardless, though hopefully you'll have some better luck with future bios updates, I'd still be looking to see what you can get from ryzen dram calculator as it can make the difference between not being able to run xmp and running at your ram's official speed with decent timings x


----------



## heelruby (Jul 9, 2020)

Actually downloaded the latest beta bios (1.10A for the B550 Extreme4) and it basically fixed my issue. All XMP profiles now work (the slow and fast ones), and i managed to clock my IF at 1900 MHz, matching my ram speed of 3800 MHz


----------



## Palladium (Jul 14, 2020)

Well, this is what happens when a scummy industry markets an OC suggestion as a "spec" without reviewers calling them out for their bullshit.


----------

